# RARPEG, hide your rar in a jpg!



## Linkiboy (Sep 12, 2008)

Yes you can use a bat script but who needs those when you have an easy gui? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Simply run rarpeg.exe to use. You simply need to select the image file and rar file. Simply Windows only.

http://sharebee.com/c8bdc190

alternate download: http://www.zshare.net/download/18666396a657c13e/

EXAMPLE: open the following image in WinRAR






ScuberSteve made the name.


----------



## ScuberSteve (Sep 12, 2008)

I'm so cool.


----------



## mrSmiles (Sep 12, 2008)

why would you need to use this?


----------



## Live Again (Sep 12, 2008)

Really useless seeing you can run a .bat script (open it with a notepad to see what it does) but .exes can be a viruses.


----------



## ScuberSteve (Sep 12, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> Yes you can use a bat script but who needs those when you have an easy gui?QUOTE(Live Again @ Sep 12 2008, 05:01 PM) Really useless seeing you can run a .bat script (open it with a notepad to see what it does) but .exes can be a viruses.


Read the fuck more.


----------



## Live Again (Sep 12, 2008)

Virus the fuck more. I rather type text in a txt document and create a .bat file than trust some .exe on the internet is what I was saying.


----------



## ScuberSteve (Sep 12, 2008)

Live Again said:
			
		

> Virus the fuck more. I rather type text in a txt document and create a .bat file than trust some .exe on the internet is what I was saying.


Well, it's linkiboy.  And would someone like him jeopardize his own credibility by posting a virus?
Besides, I've tried posting the BAT file as text in Code tags but that got removed.


----------



## kobykaan (Sep 12, 2008)

thats great but a 70mb jpg would be a dead giveaway that its not really a jpg doh!!

but this is not to burst a bubble but ... I've seen this thousands of times its  ...*NOT* NEW ..

*http://www.fiddyp.co.uk/how-to-hide-a-rar-in-a-jpeg-file/* from blog posts back in 2007!!



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Here’s some good old instructions that I found to hide a .rar file in a jpeg so that you can open it as either…
> 
> 1. Get your .rar file and put it in the same directory as a jpeg picture (c:\hidden is a good place to put it)
> 2. Open up a command prompt by clicking Start/Run and typing “cmd” and click ok.
> ...



google search  *Results 1 - 10 of about 878,000 for hide rar in jpg. (0.15 seconds) *


----------



## Calafas (Sep 12, 2008)

I think they know this is old, i mean who doesnt, but this way's just a lot easier for some people.


----------



## ScuberSteve (Sep 12, 2008)

Yeah, the concept isn't new at all.
It's been on two plus seven minus five chan for years.
It's how they hid CP.
BUT IN MORE INTERESTING NEWS:
Linkiboy isn't showing off the concept, I did that weeks ago.
He's sporting a program he created and named himself.


----------



## kobykaan (Sep 12, 2008)

Calafas said:
			
		

> I think they know this is old, i mean who doesnt, but this way's just a lot easier for some people.



maby its just me THAT'S OLD!!!


----------



## amptor (Sep 12, 2008)

I feel ripped when I get a jpg from scubers w/o yaoi hidden inside it


----------



## DeMoN (Sep 12, 2008)

Um, shouldn't this be removed?


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 12, 2008)

Geez guys, I just wanted to post my project. I mean if I bother to program, but not bother to release the program, what's the point?

If you think it's a virus, scan it before you extract it. Simple as that.


----------



## WildWon (Sep 12, 2008)

Hey guess what. I didn't know this could be done. And i think this is pretty effin cool.

Congrats to those that know this. Congrats to those that think this is a waste of time because you can use a batch file. Big fucking whooptidoo. It pisses me the hell off when someones great comment is "Old!" or ANYTHING along those lines. (i just ranted about this on Kotaku today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) The ONLY reason to say "Wow this is old!" is to say "Look at me! I think i'm better than the poster! Quick lets compare wang sizes. OH! Wait no, i win because i saw this last year! HAHAHAHz!!1one"

Anyhoo, i digest...

Linkiboy: thanks for this! I'm gonna play with it a bit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh, and for those that think its a waste because you can use a batch file, don't use this! Use your batch file! Me? I'm checking out lini's proggie.


----------



## ScuberSteve (Sep 12, 2008)

amptor said:
			
		

> I feel ripped when I get a jpg from scubers w/o yaoi hidden inside it


...what if the original jpg IS yaoi?!?!


----------



## juggernaut911 (Sep 12, 2008)

mrSmiles said:
			
		

> why would you need to use this?


hide pr0n


----------



## Live Again (Sep 12, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Hey guess what. I didn't know this could be done. And i think this is pretty effin cool.
> 
> Congrats to those that know this. Congrats to those that think this is a waste of time because you can use a batch file. Big fucking whooptidoo. It pisses me the hell off when someones great comment is "Old!" or ANYTHING along those lines. (i just ranted about this on Kotaku today
> 
> ...



No one is saying that they knew this before anyone or that its old, its just common sense to not trust .exe when you can save your system from possible security threats/problems just by typing text into a document and renaming the extension to .bat.


----------



## ScuberSteve (Sep 12, 2008)

Live Again said:
			
		

> No one is saying that they knew this before anyone or that its old, its just common sense to not trust .exe when you can save your system from possible security threats/problems just by typing text into a document and renaming the extension to .bat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mewgia (Sep 13, 2008)

Live Again said:
			
		

> WildWon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Or maybe some people like exes better because they are easier to handle? And maybe some people trust linkiboy because he is a respected member of GBAtemp?


----------



## Salamantis (Sep 13, 2008)

Mewgia said:
			
		

> Live Again said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And most Windows users have an antivirus installed, if you don't then kindly step away from your computer and return it to where you bought it from.


----------



## Live Again (Sep 13, 2008)

Salamantis said:
			
		

> Mewgia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just because I don't trust linkiboy.exe means I don't have a anti virus lol? I use ESET® Smart Security (Which has NOD32 anti virus) and a anti virus does not protect you from all new viruses. You can easily edit a virus code to not become detectable by most modern day anti viruses. Just because I didn't use POOR OLD LINKIBOY's program I'm stupid and have to return my computer. 

Get off your high horse seriously who the hell do you think you are?


"Oh [insert popular forum user] made a new program it has 0% of being harmful because I think hes cool and he makes me laugh"


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 13, 2008)

Why would linkiboy want to destroy your computer?


----------



## DeMoN (Sep 13, 2008)

Holaitsme said:
			
		

> Why would linkiboy want to destroy your computer?


Why would hackers want to destroy your computer?  No reason at all.


----------



## Prophet (Sep 13, 2008)

Salamantis said:
			
		

> And most Windows users have an antivirus installed, if you don't then kindly step away from your computer and return it to where you bought it from.



Actually, the people who have anti-virus programs are the newbs. Anti-virus programs that run in the background, are like training wheels. All a person needs is an on-demand scanner and the common sense not to go around clicking everything they see. Not running IE as your browser also helps.

Edit: I doubt this program is a virus and I trust linkiboy... but that ScuberSteve he's a sly fox, I wouldn't put it past his 4chan deviant mind.


----------



## coolbho3000 (Sep 13, 2008)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> Holaitsme said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pimpmynintendo (Sep 13, 2008)

Make a program that hides it in Mpeg and ill get that linkiboy


----------



## Salamantis (Sep 13, 2008)

Live Again said:
			
		

> Salamantis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you didn't understand my sarcasm I didn't specifically say that you didn't have an anti-virus. Also if really think that it has viruses grow balls and try it yourself. Linkiboy here made an app to help accomplish a task, and instead of even saying thanks you just flame him saying it has viruses.

Also, using your logic, you must not download any ROMs, homebrew, because "oh it was released by some random person" or "I don't know the person who made this irl"


----------



## coolbho3000 (Sep 13, 2008)

Salamantis said:
			
		

> Live Again said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In other words, GTFO unless you're sure it's a virus.


----------



## Live Again (Sep 13, 2008)

I never said it was a virus but it could be and I can not trust who I want and I don't know anyone her personally so I don't put it past anyone to try to infect a system.

Prove to me your 100% proof that sweet ol' linkiboy would never post a virus.

You don't know him personally so don't give me that hes a  trusted member bullshit. I would thoroughly scan files posted by the admins also. Who cares if you says hes a trusted member.

Basically *im not saying IT IS A VIRUS* im just saying im not trusting some guy you say is trustworthy because he made you laugh on the internet.

And no I will not get the fuck out I will post my opinion as you did yours.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 13, 2008)

Live Again said:
			
		

> I never said it was a virus but it could be and I can not trust who I want and I don't know anyone her personally so I don't put it past anyone to try to infect a system.
> 
> Prove to me your 100% proof that sweet ol' linkiboy would never post a virus.
> 
> ...



Now what 



Spoiler











now gtfo. This is a cool program for anyone that doesn't know how to do it.

my computer is still 100% functional .

rename .jpg to .rar and extract.


----------



## TheWingless (Sep 13, 2008)

Uhhh... Have you even downloaded it and tried it? If you feel so secure with NOD32, then scan it for us! Prove that he isn't trustworthy!


----------



## coolbho3000 (Sep 13, 2008)

Okay, it's possibly a virus .

Then again, so is every other executable binary file on the internet .

You're saying Linkiboy is not trustworthy ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Do you really know him all that well ?


----------



## Live Again (Sep 13, 2008)

coolbho3000 said:
			
		

> Do you really know him all that well ?



The real question here is *do you*?


----------



## coolbho3000 (Sep 13, 2008)

Live Again said:
			
		

> coolbho3000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Based solely on your join date I'd say I know him better than you.

Even if I didn't know Linkiboy at all, I wouldn't automatically assume he was untrustworthy...


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 13, 2008)

This program is not a virus i tested it out nothing happened to my computer.


----------



## Live Again (Sep 13, 2008)

coolbho3000 said:
			
		

> Live Again said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So talking to 15 year old kid over the internet for a long amount of time makes him trustworthy?


----------



## coolbho3000 (Sep 13, 2008)

Live Again said:
			
		

> coolbho3000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't necessarily say that Linkiboy was trustworthy. However, you can't just assume everyone is untrustworthy, otherwise, why are you on the internet in the first place? 

Do you not run software (especially open source software that comes with no warranty)?

If it indeed is malware, then it is our fault for running it. We know the risks of running software, you don't have to inform us that it _could _be a virus and that _you're_ not running it.


----------



## RyukeDragon (Sep 13, 2008)

Yay, now script kiddies can do it too. Happy day.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 13, 2008)

Dammit  is everyone ignoring me.


----------



## Live Again (Sep 13, 2008)

TheWingless said:
			
		

> Uhhh... Have you even downloaded it and tried it? If you feel so secure with NOD32, then scan it for us! Prove that he isn't trustworthy!














Scan yourself

There is not and will never be 100% proof that its not/is a virus/keylogger/etc.


----------



## Salamantis (Sep 13, 2008)

Live Again said:
			
		

> TheWingless said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1 on 35 anti-viruses (and the one is some random anti-virus, you can't be sure it's reliable) thinks it's SUSPICIOUS. That still does not mean it's a virus.


----------



## Live Again (Sep 13, 2008)

Salamantis said:
			
		

> Live Again said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And it doesn't mean its not a virus.


----------



## ScuberSteve (Sep 13, 2008)

Live Again said:
			
		

> coolbho3000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, we got his phone number, his home address, and I'm sure if we did some more research, we could find out other things.
Now, if he were to cause between $700 and $2000 worth of damage, wouldn't I want to do something to him?
Knowing these things, I'm sure we *COULD*.
I'm sure he knows we COULD, and therefore wouldn't fuck with us at this high of a level.
And besides, if it really was a virus, wouldn't someone have actually pointed it out as a virus by now, rather than not use it because of the extremely low risk that it *MAY* be a virus?

Anyways, linkiboy, good job bringing something I brought to share with you all, got posts deleted over, etc. to life in a noob-friendly form.


----------



## Salamantis (Sep 13, 2008)

Live Again said:
			
		

> Salamantis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As I've said before, why don't you download that like you do ANY other application/file and run it? I've run out of ways to prove it's not a virus, so I'll stop here, but it's not, and if you still don't believe me grow balls and try it.


----------



## TheWingless (Sep 13, 2008)

Wow! So everything on the internet is a potential virus! Gee, I didn't know that! Thanks for the wonderful information. I'm never going to download anything again because it could be a virus.


----------



## Salamantis (Sep 13, 2008)

TheWingless said:
			
		

> Wow! So everything on the internet is a potential virus! Gee, I didn't know that! Thanks for the wonderful information. I'm never going to download anything again because it could be a virus.


Watch out, when you surf websites they download HTML code to your computer! You might be downloading a virus right now!


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 13, 2008)

Damn stop ignoring me!!!!!! its not a fucking virus calm down.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Sep 13, 2008)

Holaitsme said:
			
		

> Damn stop ignoring me!!!!!! its not a fucking virus calm down.


It gave me BSOD!!!


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 13, 2008)

It gave me nothing and i have vista which is more prone to bsod.


----------



## ScuberSteve (Sep 13, 2008)

Holaitsme said:
			
		

> It gave me nothing and i have vista which is more prone to bsod.


...Vista isn't prone to BSOD...


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 13, 2008)

guys im sorry but now i have total control of everyone who downloaded this program

JUST AS PLANNED


----------



## Mewgia (Sep 13, 2008)

Live Again said:
			
		

> coolbho3000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have so much information on Linkiboy it's not even funny lol


----------



## Live Again (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## kai445 (Sep 13, 2008)

They should do video steganography. I want to hide a RAR in an MPEG! Wonder if it would be harder or easier to detect...


----------



## Pimpmynintendo (Sep 13, 2008)

kai445 said:
			
		

> They should do video steganography. *I want to hide a RAR in an MPEG*! Wonder if it would be harder or easier to detect...


I already said this.


----------



## Prime (Sep 13, 2008)

Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware 1.26 Log:


Spoiler



Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware 1.26
Database version: 1103
Windows 6.0.6001 Service Pack 1

13/09/2008 11:44:36
mbam-log-2008-09-13 (11-44-36).txt

Scan type: Quick Scan
Objects scanned: 228
Time elapsed: 13 second(s)

Memory Processes Infected: 0
Memory Modules Infected: 0
Registry Keys Infected: 0
Registry Values Infected: 0
Registry Data Items Infected: 0
Folders Infected: 0
Files Infected: 0

Memory Processes Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Memory Modules Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Keys Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Values Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Data Items Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Folders Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Files Infected:
(No malicious items detected)












Now STFU


----------



## ScuberSteve (Sep 13, 2008)

Live Again said:
			
		

>


...who are you talking about?
Yourself?


----------



## jampot5000 (Sep 13, 2008)

Right so i went ahead and tested this based under the fact that if it was a virus which i doubt my antivirus would find it which it hasn't so either its a new virus or it does what linkboy said which it does.

But anyway to linkboy thanks for making the program as people dont seem to be saything this enough, yes some people can do it by command prompt or batch script as can i but, this saves time in the fact u can navigate to the folders rather than either typing out 1 or 2 destination directorys, my only complaint is maybe give it abit of a GUI, 

E.G 3 input boxes with a browse button next to them to browse to the files in question. i know it isnt nessicary but it would make it easier to look at.

Jampot


----------



## Mewgia (Sep 13, 2008)

Live Again said:
			
		

>


I sort of figured this was the case anyway


----------



## Sinkhead (Sep 13, 2008)

Guys, stop the flame wars.

Live Again, nobody said you had to use it. If you like it, use it. If you don't, grow up and be mature enough to make your own decisions and let other people make theirs.

Any flamey posts after this warning can expect to be suspended for a few days.


----------



## Mewgia (Sep 13, 2008)

Sinkhead said:
			
		

> Guys, stop the flame wars.
> 
> Live Again, nobody said you had to use it. If you like it, use it. If you don't, grow up and be mature enough to make your own decisions and let other people make theirs.
> 
> ...


----------



## Masta_mind257 (Sep 13, 2008)

I keeps getting :
The system cannot find the file specified


----------



## ScuberSteve (Sep 13, 2008)

Masta_mind257 said:
			
		

> I keeps getting :
> The system cannot find the file specified


Solution:
Specify a file the system can find.


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 13, 2008)

Masta_mind257 said:
			
		

> I keeps getting :
> The system cannot find the file specified


I never bothered to make complex error messages but that usually means you chose a bad file or bad location


----------

